# My Journey and Questions



## ARizo1011 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello, I am a possible candidate for Lodge #344.

This is Alexis Rizo Jr, I am ecstatic to start my journey into Freemasonry. I recently attended a Masonic dinner, and right away several Brothers greeted me with love and respect as I was referred by Shriner Ted Adams. This same night before leaving I finally met my mentor that Ted Adams had suggested he'd help me seek the Light that I had been searching for. Bill who is a Shriner and also part of The Order Of Knights Templar is now my mentor, we spoke briefly about what made me want to become a mason and a Shriner. We then went over to the Secretary and I handed over my petition, my background check paper work along with the money to get started. Bill then told me they would have a meeting and I said my goodbyes and went home. Sense that night I have not stopped studying Knowledge that I have found on Grand Lodge websites such as The Entered Apprentice Handbook, The Fellow Craft Handbook, And the Master Mason Handbook, My studying is to seek the light, the true symbolism of what I am reading and not just learning but understand and absorb it then apply it to my daily life. As i read threw these handbooks I fill my notebooks with tons of notes but as I fill my brain with all this knowledge I pray to the Universal Creator to give me Wisdom and Understanding to receive and interpret this knowledge in the way it was intended. As of now I am still waiting on someone to get back to me about my background check (which I'm not at all worried about) and hopefully every member will see me as a Man of good moral and grant me the privilege to become a member at the Masonic Lodge #344. I realize I am young but I am focused and have great ambition to become a Mason and elevate through degrees. I recently came across a post about Shriners and that in some states you are expelled if you have anything to do with being a Shriner? Maybe someone can expand this in deeper thought? Thank you all for your time. 

Sincerely Yours,

Alexis Rizo Jr.

Possible Candidate for Lodge #344

A.Rizo11@yahoo.com


Freemasonry


----------



## widows son (Apr 19, 2013)

Congrats Alex on the start of your journey. May I make one suggestion and in sure many of the brothers here will agree, but I wouldn't look into any of the degrees your going to receive. It will take away from the surprise and overall weight of the ceremonies. I read quite extensively a out Freemason for 5 years before I even joined. I knew for the most part what I was walking into, and it really did take away from the experience. And even though I did read and somewhat knew what was going to happen, there were still elements which I didn't know in all three degrees. I guess what I'm trying to say is be patient, and the degrees will hit home much more to home, and reading 1000 books on freemasonry is nothing compared to experiencing the degrees. I would suggest after you are raised to sublime degree of a
Master Mason, start reading on the degrees you've already attained, but don't read about the ones you haven't got. Just my two cents on the subject my friend.


----------



## widows son (Apr 19, 2013)

I also apologize for the run on sentences and spelling mistakes, I have big thumbs and I'm typing fast on an iPhone.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you so much for your insight! I realize that I want to be surprised rather than know what will happen. How long do you think it will be until I gain acceptance in to the Lodge? Also can I still attend  the Masonic dinners? I want to show the members that I am honestly very interested in this brotherhood and its history dating back to the ancient times. I am a history guru so knowing that Freemasonry dates back to King Solomon and even before that just fascinates me! 


Freemasonry


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 19, 2013)

Also do you know anything about being expelled from Freemasonry if you are a Shriner in certain states? I was referred by a Shriner to my local Lodge and I wanted to also become a Shriner .. But I want to travel the world and visit Lodges around the world .. If I wouldn't be accepted in certain Lodges I wouldn't want to be a Shriner ... 


Freemasonry


----------



## widows son (Apr 19, 2013)

The Shrine is separate from the blue lodge. Probably a couple months from submitting your petition you'll hear from someone.  Masonry in Canada is a bit different than in the US so I'm not quite sure how the entire process would work. As far as the dinners are concerned you definitely can. Once you find out when they meet, show up before or after the meeting. I'm not sure what you mean by being expelled from masonry if your a Shriner from a different state. What state are you from?


----------



## widows son (Apr 19, 2013)

I've only heard of GL of Arkansas deeming the shrine clandestine, but I haven't heard much on the topic since last year when I heard about. But that's the only thing I can think of what your trying to ask.


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm in Florida . I'm not to sure about the whole "being expelled" dilemma but I had read it on a forum..


Freemasonry


----------



## ARizo1011 (Apr 19, 2013)

Thank you widows son! 


Freemasonry


----------



## widows son (Apr 20, 2013)

No problem, and good luck on your journey!


----------



## jamestprice (Apr 24, 2013)

I went to 4 dinners before I got accepted. I went through my initation in april. So I'm excited for this next month when I can go to a dinner as a brother and attend the meeting afterwards. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ahyen (Apr 24, 2013)

Good advise.  Makes sense.  Out of excitement I've been trying to read ahead. Seems from your post that it takes away from your overall masonic experience.  I've seen many other post saying the same thing. Your post though must have been worded for my brain lol.  So no offense to everyone else who gave the same advice.  Thanks for your post 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

